
Free Basics protects net neutrality – Zuckerburg Responds - frankydp
http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/toi-edit-page/free-basics-protects-net-neutrality/
======
djsumdog
His arguments are pretty horrible. A library stocks a subset of books because
of limited space. If libraries had infinite storage and resources, they would
stock every book. Furthermore, a good library doesn't filter books based on
which publishers chose to fund the libraries.

Fuck Zuckerburg and his corporate bullshit.

